# RG6 cable: What does sweep tested mean?



## j123 (Mar 7, 2002)

I was looking on Ebay for some RG6 cable and noticed that some auctions say "sweep tested from 5 MHz to 3 GHz" or "rated and tested at 1800Mhz" or "swept tested to 3GHz". Some auctions don't mention it at all. So what's the difference? Do newer DirecTV dishes or multiswitches require different cable?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It means the cable has been tested with a sweep generator that'll test the full range of frequencies to ensure the signal loss for the given length is what it should be and thus proves the cable has no defects, at least a the time of testing.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought it meant that if you are vacuuming and the cable is laying across the floor it will survive the vacuuming process.

I know shoelaces, phone cords and tshirts do not sweep test successfully.


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

I would make sure your cable is 'sweep tested' to at least 2.2ghz. I think that's the recommended minimum to carry an HD signal. However, many now will go through 3ghz.
I wired my house with the Belden 'Banana Cable' which was awesome, and a huge time saver (but pricey). It's basically 2 - RG6 quad sheild (to 2.25ghz) runs, and 2 Cat5e runs all bonded together into one 'cable.' Then you just peel the banana at each end for termination.

Hope this helps - let us know what you end up doing!

Spike


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

It means that the ebay seller bought one of those infommercial courses on how to make a bunch of money at home selling things on ebay. They always recommend "glossing up" the product whenever possible - ie if you see that someone else is getting more $ by saying their cable is "sweep tested" say that yours is too - the buyer can't tell the difference.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Spike_KK said:


> I would make sure your cable is 'sweep tested' to at least 2.2ghz. I think that's the recommended minimum to carry an HD signal. However, many now will go through 3ghz.


I guess that depends on what frequency your HD signal is beign carried on. The spec refers to the RF attenuation (loss) at certain frequencies, but whether the signal is HD, SD, digital, analog, whatever, is irrelevant.

People who get their HD over the air aren't even receiving freqs over 1 GHz. Satellite and cable boxes may be operating at higher freqs, but there's no guarantee that any particular format is on a certain frequency.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I just bought a box of dual RG6 today. The auction says it is sweep tested to 3GHz, but I tend to agre with willardcpa in that there is no real way to know if that is true. The way I look at it, installers don't exactly use top of the line cables, and their work comes out just fine. I have had no issues with signal quality & I have used everything from "pro grade" RG6 to RG6 I found laying around in a box somewhere.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=015&item=250022882471


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

hefe said:


> People who get their HD over the air aren't even receiving freqs over 1 GHz. Satellite and cable boxes may be operating at higher freqs, but there's no guarantee that any particular format is on a certain frequency.


That's very true - I didn't think about that.
Thanks for the clarification - good thread, guys.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

dswallow said:


> It means the cable has been tested with a sweep generator that'll test the full range of frequencies to ensure the signal loss for the given length is what it should be and thus proves the cable has no defects, at least a the time of testing.


_<short, concise, and just downright correct.>
<jmoak stands and applauds.>_


----------



## j123 (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks guys! So what about my last question? I'll revise it a bit. Do the newer DirecTV dishes (such as the AT9) require or benefit from the 3GHz cable?


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

While I was corrected earlier, I still remember reading something about making sure your RG6 was at least swept through 2.2ghz for satellite. That's what I have (2.25), but I'm only running the standard dish (no HD). If the price difference isn't that bad, go with the 3ghz.

Also, keep in mind the sheilding. Some cables are 'dual' or 'quad' sheilded.
Basically the higher sheilding cables are best for very long runs, or runs near devices with high EMI. Never run your coax, and especially ethernet, in parallel with your electric. Be sure to keep at least a foot away, and cross at 90 degrees only when you have to. I once helped a guy with poor signal quality - come to find out he 'zip-tied' all of his runs to the romex for the entire length of the basement.

Best of luck to you, and let us know how it turns out!

Spike


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, it was driving me a little nuts so I did a quick search.
I'm not sure how 'legit' or 'standard' this site really is, but I found something that might help.

This from the DBS National Install Standards revised 04/18/05:
(DNI Standards)
http://www.dbsinstall.com/DNI/DNI_Standards_2.htm

Check section 300 part A. It mentions RG6 swept to 2.2ghz.

Spike


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Spike_KK said:


> While I was corrected earlier, I still remember reading something about making sure your RG6 was at least swept through 2.2ghz for satellite. That's what I have (2.25), but I'm only running the standard dish (no HD). If the price difference isn't that bad, go with the 3ghz.


You are correct about satellite. The only point before was that it's not HD related.

When using DirecTv, for example, (it's been a while since I dealt with these numbers so I could be slightly off...) the signal on the line from the dish's LNB to the receiver itself is in the 950 MHz to 2.15 GHz range. That is the operating range of the receiver. It is not HD or SD specific, it is satellite receiver specific. But yes, as a result, it is important to have cable that is rated for use at higher freqs for satellite.


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

No problem hefe, we're on the same page now.

Also, go with a multiswitch that has an extra input (typically 5x8 - 5in / 8out).
This way you can put in an OTA antenna and get it back out with a diplexer on the other end. Use at least dual-sheild cable if you are doing this (combining signals over same RG6 cable).

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!

Spike


----------

